# Nintendo Switch: Angeblich 4K-fähig - Gerüchte drehen sich um hohe Auflösungen



## Knusperferkel (27. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Nintendo Switch: Angeblich 4K-fähig - Gerüchte drehen sich um hohe Auflösungen* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Nintendo Switch: Angeblich 4K-fähig - Gerüchte drehen sich um hohe Auflösungen


----------



## sadira (27. Dezember 2016)

das währe schon ziemlich mies wenn sie nichtmal die leistung der alten ps4 oder xbone hätte.
finde schon das die ps4 pro kaum sichtbar mehr leistung hat als die alte ps4, hab mir einige vergleichs videos angesehen, und erkenne keinen unterschied.
wenn dann die switch nichtmal die ps4 schlägt wird die grafik auch kaum mehr bringen als die wiiu

ich wünschte nintendo würde wieder mehr was machen wie n64 die besser als ps one war, oder gamecube der besser als ps2 war.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (27. Dezember 2016)

Sowas wie Tetris und Alleyway wird sie sicher auch in nativem 4k hinbekommen. Ansonsten können sie es mit gutem Upscaling und  geschicktem Marketing auch so machen wie bei der Playstation Pro. Da glauben scheinbar auch sehr viele Leute, sie hätten eine echte 4k Konsole gekauft.


----------



## Spiritogre (27. Dezember 2016)

Es geht ja nur um das Videosignal und nicht um die Auflösung der Spiele. Solange die Kabel und HDMI Schnittstellen das unterstützen kann JEDE Konsole auch 8k oder 16k oder was auch immer ausgeben. Das ist nun wirklich kein Hexenwerk.

Für echtes 4k benötigt ein System etwa 16GB Grafikspeicher für die 4k Texturen und um aktuelle Spiele darzustellen eine Leistung von ca. 9 - 12 TFlop. Das schaffen am PC mal gerade Grafikkarten der 800 Euro und aufwärts klasse. 



sadira schrieb:


> das währe schon ziemlich mies wenn sie nichtmal die leistung der alten ps4 oder xbone hätte.
> finde schon das die ps4 pro kaum sichtbar mehr leistung hat als die alte  ps4, hab mir einige vergleichs videos angesehen, und erkenne keinen  unterschied.
> wenn dann die switch nichtmal die ps4 schlägt wird die grafik auch kaum mehr bringen als die wiiu



Ist doch schon mehr oder minder inoffiziell bestätigt, nachdem Technikexperten ein Testexemplar in die Finger bekommen haben. Die Leistung liegt um und bei Wii U im Mobilbetrieb und nicht ganz doppelt so hoch im stationären Betrieb aber weit unter einer XBox One. 

Und wer mehr erwartet hat, der hat wirklich KEINE Ahnugn von Technik, ich habe das schon immer gesagt, dass der Vergleich mit PS4 und XBox One blödsinn ist, das Ding ist schließlich ein Tablet und KEINE stationäre Konsole, wofür mich hier einige Spezies gerne immer wiederholt angegriffen haben. Womit sie aber eben auch nur ihre Ahnungslosigkeit unterstreichen, weil sie HOFFEN, dass Nintendo was konkurrenzfähiges auf den Markt bringt. 

Dabei ist Switch konkurrenzfähig, mehr als das, eben bei den Handhelds und Tablets. Wer etwas anderes erwartet hat, der ist wie gesagt ein ziemlicher, ahnungsloser Träumer.


PS: Vergleichsvideos von PS4 Pro und PS4 bringen dir nur was, wenn du einen 4k TV (möglichst noch mit HDR) hast und die Videos auch entsprechend mit h.265 oder v9 kodiert wurden. Mit YT und Co klappt das also ohnehin nicht und auf einer Standard Full HD Glotze natürlich auch nicht.


----------



## suggysug (27. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ist doch schon mehr oder minder inoffiziell bestätigt, nachdem Technikexperten ein Testexemplar in die Finger bekommen haben. Die Leistung liegt um und bei Wii U im Mobilbetrieb und nicht ganz doppelt so hoch im stationären Betrieb aber weit unter einer XBox One.


Das kann keiner zu 100% sagen, es wurden schon soviel Gerüchte über die Switch in die Welt gesetzt von dennen ein Bruchteil gestimmt hat, ich gehe davon aus das die Switch was auf den Kasten hat wenn nur die schöne Grafik realisiert werden soll was ich in Zelda gesehen hab. Ist Sie es nicht in der Lage hat Nintendo versagt.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und wer mehr erwartet hat, der hat wirklich KEINE Ahnugn von Technik, ich habe das schon immer gesagt, dass der Vergleich mit PS4 und XBox One blödsinn ist, das Ding ist schließlich ein Tablet und KEINE stationäre Konsole, wofür mich hier einige Spezies gerne immer wiederholt angegriffen haben. Womit sie aber eben auch nur ihre Ahnungslosigkeit unterstreichen, weil sie HOFFEN, dass Nintendo was konkurrenzfähiges auf den Markt bringt.


Die Konsole ist laut Nintendo beides, Konsole und Tablet, nicht eigene Meinung mit Tatsache  durchwurschteln... Somit dürfen die Erwartungen auch über ein Tablet sein und ja auch über PS4 und XBOX.
Das hat auch nichts mit Ahnungslosigkeit von Technik zu tun. Man erwartet einfach mehr von einer neuen Konsole als von einer Jahre alten und auch von Nintendo. Die Wii U hat gezeigt das die eigenen Hausmarken nicht Nintendo über Wasser halten können und nebenher verfolge ich den Progress der Hardware seit vielen Jahren. Wenn Nintendo wieder nur auf Innovation baut könnte es diesmal der Genickbruch sein.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dabei ist Switch konkurrenzfähig, mehr als das, eben bei den Handhelds und Tablets. Wer etwas anderes erwartet hat, der ist wie gesagt ein ziemlicher, ahnungsloser Träumer.



Der Anspruch laut Nintendo is höher, für den Handhelds-Bereich haben sie nach wie vor den New 3DS der schon einen guten Job verrichtet.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ich habe das schon immer gesagt, dass der Vergleich mit PS4 und XBox One blödsinn ist, das Ding ist schließlich ein Tablet und KEINE stationäre Konsole, wofür mich hier einige Spezies gerne immer wiederholt angegriffen haben.



Weil es nun mal einfach nicht stimmt  spätestens im März zum Release, vielleicht auch schon im Januar wirst auch du das langsam  mal verstehen


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2016)

sadira schrieb:


> ich wünschte nintendo würde wieder mehr was machen wie n64 die besser als ps one war, oder gamecube der besser als ps2 war.


Also eine Konsole, die im Grunde genau das ist, was man heute so kennt, und eher durch höhere Leistung besticht, als durch Eigenständigkeit? Du wünschst dir eine 08/15-Konsole? Damit würde sich Nintendo nun wirklich keinen Gefallen tun. Und dem Kunden auch nicht. 

Ich hoffe ja wirklich, dass die Switch ein Erfolg wird und was gutes dabei rum kommt. Die Wii war ne gute, spaßige Konsole. Die WiiU eigentlich auch, aber eben ein finanzieller Flop für Nintendo. Die Idee hinter der Switch halte ich für durchaus innovativ und ich hoffe, Nintendo versaut es nicht.


----------



## Odin333 (27. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Wii war ne gute, spaßige Konsole. Die WiiU eigentlich auch, aber eben ein finanzieller Flop für Nintendo.


Warum wohl?



			
				RedDragon20;10036163Die Idee hinter der Switch halte ich für durchaus innovativ und ich hoffe schrieb:
			
		

> Nintendo hat es schon versaut, weil sie die selben Fehler wie mit der WiiU (zu wenig Leistung für multi-Plattform-Entwickler) erneut machen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2016)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Nintendo hat es schon versaut, weil sie die selben Fehler wie mit der WiiU (zu wenig Leistung für multi-Plattform-Entwickler) erneut machen.


Die Wii war leistungstechnisch auch nicht der Burner und hat sich trotzdem blendend verkauft. Und soweit ich mich entsinne, gab es da auch relativ wenig Multiplattform-Titel. 

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich für meinen Teil würde mir die Switch durchaus holen. Unabhängig von deren Leistung.


----------



## LOX-TT (27. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und soweit ich mich entsinne, gab es da auch relativ wenig Multiplattform-Titel.



Oder sie waren grauenhaft umgesetzt, allen voran das da  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dci5YmRfESc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Oder sie waren grauenhaft umgesetzt, allen voran das da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt zum ersten Mal Szenen aus dieser FarCry-Version. Das sieht ja wirklich grausig aus. 


btw...die WiiU war kein Flop, weil sie leistungstechnisch hinterher hinkte. Sondern weil sie im Grunde genommen wie ein "Upgrade" für die Wii daher kam.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Wii war leistungstechnisch auch nicht der Burner und hat sich trotzdem blendend verkauft. Und soweit ich mich entsinne, gab es da auch relativ wenig Multiplattform-Titel.
> 
> Abwarten und Tee trinken. Ich für meinen Teil würde mir die Switch durchaus holen. Unabhängig von deren Leistung.



Die Wii war ein absoluter Glückgriff von Nintendo, der Zufall hat ihnen hier in die Karten gespielt, hätte auch böse enden können. Ich lass die Wii nicht als Argument zählen, da sie einfach ein Ausreißer zur ihrer Zeit war. Nintendo hatte zb Glück das die Wii nicht den gleichen Weg gegangen ist wie Eye Toy, das für die Ps2 rauskam und auch nicht gerade unfassabr krasse Verkaufszahlen hatte, desweiteren war der Handymarkt zu dieser Zeit im Umbruch und es gab noch keine Smartphones oder Tablets, die PS3 war ein 600! .€ Hardware Monster, das wie Blei in den Regalen lag, zumindest die ersten 2 Jahre. Die Xbox 360 bot vorallem zu Anfangs keine tollen Spiele.  Die Wii konnte sich etablieren, weil die Konkurrenten vorallem zu Anfang so extrem schwach waren, ab 2009-10 sowas war die PS3 deutlich billiger  und MS konnte seinen unglaublich guten Multiplayer Modus etablierten. Das sieht man auch an den Verkaufszahlen. Nintendo verkaufte die meisten Einheiten zwischen 2007 und 2009 , danach sind die Zahlen stark eingebrochen, die von XBox360 und Ps3 aber nach oben geschossen. die Ps3 wurde zb 2007 gerade mal 7 Millionen mal verkauft, da war die Wii schon bei über 20.

Jede Konsole nach dem SNES war ein finanzieller Flop für Nintendo und daran waren sie selbst schuld, weil sie sture Idioten in der Führungsriege haben. Ohne ihr Monopol im Mobilen Gaming Segment bzgl Handhelds und den extrem starken IPs der 80er und frühen 90er wäre Nintendo schon lange insolvent.
Nintendo zb hat dieses Jahr ihr erstes Game auf dem handy veröffentlicht, obwohl ihnen Berater schon vor gut 4 Jahren gesagt haben das wäre eine gute Idee, und sie damit auch nicht ihren Handheld markt streitig machen, wenn die Spiele weniger Umfang haben. Das Marketing der WII U war eine einzige Katastrophe, jeder dachte es sei nur ein neuer Controller und keine neue Konsole, anstatt einen neuen Namen zu wählen nimmt man exakt den gleichen wieder her, obwohl das Konzept vollkommen anders ist bei der WII U

Und jetzt die Switch, eine Konsole die einen Tegra Chip hat, der nicht mal XBox360 Niveau erreicht und das es nur eine Tablet ist und deswegen nicht vergleichbar ist macht keinen Sinn, denn den Tabletmarkt können sie a) mit einem Konsolenhybrid niemals erobern und b) dafür ist der Akku alleine schon zu schwach. Warum sollte sich ein nicht-kind sowas kaufen? Warum sollten Eltern Kinder sowas kaufen, wenn es den viel billigeren Nintendo DS gibt? Nintendo macht sich also selbst Konkurrenz. 
NIntendo hätte die Chance gehabt ihre Konkurrenten weg zu fegen, indem sie vor der Scorpio eine 2k Konsole auf den Markt werfen für sagen wir 400-500 Tacken, einem dunklen Zelda Spiel/Metroid für Erwachsene,sowie alle aktuellen Spiele der Dritthersteller und zusagen für Spiele wie RDR etc  und Mario bzw Party spiele für Kinder und casuals. 
Statt dessen schmeißen sie einen Hybriden auf den Markt, der alle kann und nichts. In Japan wird das Ding seine Abnehmer finden und im Westen wird es ein Ladenhüter werden, sehe absolut keine Chance für den amerikanischen oder europäischen Markt für die Konsole/Tablet whatever es denn sein soll.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Die Wii war ein absoluter Glückgriff von Nintendo, der Zufall hat ihnen hier in die Karten gespielt, hätte auch böse enden können. Ich lass die Wii nicht als Argument zählen, da sie einfach ein Ausreißer zur ihrer Zeit war. Nintendo hatte zb Glück das die Wii nicht den gleichen Weg gegangen ist wie Eye Toy, das für die Ps2 rauskam und auch nicht gerade unfassabr krasse Verkaufszahlen hatte, desweiteren war der Handymarkt zu dieser Zeit im Umbruch und es gab noch keine Smartphones oder Tablets, die PS3 war ein 600! .€ Hardware Monster, das wie Blei in den Regalen lag, zumindest die ersten 2 Jahre. Die Xbox 360 bot vorallem zu Anfangs keine tollen Spiele.  Die Wii konnte sich etablieren, weil die Konkurrenten vorallem zu Anfang so extrem schwach waren, ab 2009-10 sowas war die PS3 deutlich billiger  und MS konnte seinen unglaublich guten Multiplayer Modus etablierten. Das sieht man auch an den Verkaufszahlen. Nintendo verkaufte die meisten Einheiten zwischen 2007 und 2009 , danach sind die Zahlen stark eingebrochen, die von XBox360 und Ps3 aber nach oben geschossen. die Ps3 wurde zb 2007 gerade mal 7 Millionen mal verkauft, da war die Wii schon bei über 20.


Möglich, dass dazu auch eine gehörige Portion Glück gehörte. Aber dass diese Konsole einfach innovativ und dabei auch viele Kunden angesprochen hat, halte ich für wahrscheinlicher. Abgesehen davon, dass die Spiele, die für diese Art der Steuerung entwickelt wurden, meist auch hervorragend funktionierten. Anders als beispielsweise diverse Spiele für Playstation Move. Selbst Spiele, die eigentlich nicht für diese Steuerung ausgelegt waren (z.B. Zelda - Twilight Princess) funktionierten bombig. 

Bis heute liegen die Verkaufszahlen der Wii übrigens immernoch recht deutlich vor denen der PS3 oder XBox 360. Am damaligen Konkurrenzmangel kann's nicht liegen.



Maiernator schrieb:


> Das Marketing der WII U war eine einzige Katastrophe, jeder dachte es sei nur ein neuer Controller und keine neue Konsole, anstatt einen neuen Namen zu wählen nimmt man exakt den gleichen wieder her, obwohl das Konzept vollkommen anders ist bei der WII U


Und genau deswegen war die WiiU auch ein finanzieller Flop und wohl kaum, weil das Teil leistungstechnisch hinter der PS3 und XBox 360 hinterher hinkte. 



Maiernator schrieb:


> Und jetzt die Switch, eine Konsole die einen Tegra Chip hat, der nicht mal XBox360 Niveau erreicht und das es nur eine Tablet ist und deswegen nicht vergleichbar ist macht keinen Sinn, denn den Tabletmarkt können sie a) mit einem Konsolenhybrid niemals erobern und b) dafür ist der Akku alleine schon zu schwach. Warum sollte sich ein nicht-kind sowas kaufen? Warum sollten Eltern Kinder sowas kaufen, wenn es den viel billigeren Nintendo DS gibt? Nintendo macht sich also selbst Konkurrenz.
> NIntendo hätte die Chance gehabt ihre Konkurrenten weg zu fegen, indem sie vor der Scorpio eine 2k Konsole auf den Markt werfen für sagen wir 400-500 Tacken, einem dunklen Zelda Spiel/Metroid für Erwachsene,sowie alle aktuellen Spiele der Dritthersteller und zusagen für Spiele wie RDR etc  und Mario bzw Party spiele für Kinder und casuals.
> Statt dessen schmeißen sie einen Hybriden auf den Markt, der alle kann und nichts. In Japan wird das Ding seine Abnehmer finden und im Westen wird es ein Ladenhüter werden, sehe absolut keine Chance für den amerikanischen oder europäischen Markt für die Konsole/Tablet whatever es denn sein soll.


Den Tabletmarkt will Nintendo damit wohl auch nicht erobern. Mit der Switch steht schlicht und einfach ein neuer Handheld vor der Tür, der alternativ auch als stationäre Konsole genutzt werden kann. Oder halt umgekehrt. Ein Handheld ist KEIN Tablet.  Und die Switch ist eine Konsole. 

Warum sich ein Erwachsener das Teil holen sollte? Ich würde mir das Ding a.) wegen den Games holen (Nintendo-Spiele sind in der Regel doch ziemlich gut) und b.) weil ich den Vorteil sehe, dass ich die Spiele, die ich daheim spiele, eben auch ohne weiteres unterwegs zocken kann. Das Spiel bleibt auf der Platte, die Savegames ebenfalls. Für mich ist das ein Vorteil. Und wenn das Teil unter 400 Euro kosten sollte...why not? 

Dass die Leistung im Mobil-Betrieb der Switch wohl kaum ausreicht, um Spiele wie Tomb Raider oder ähnliches optisch gut und flüssig darzustellen, das sollte klar sein. Außer, dass Teil ist leistungsfähiger, als bisher angenommen. 

Zum Thema Akku: Bei einem Tablet läuft der Akku unter Volllast und bei anspruchsvollen Anwendungen (Spiele) gut und gerne 2-3 Stunden, wobei halbwegs gute Tablets eine FullHD-Auflösung bieten (die Switch im Mobil-Modus nur 720p). Die Dinger bieten heutzutage ja doch einiges an Leistung. Dazu kommen noch zahlreiche Hintergrundanwendungen, die ebenfalls noch Leistung ziehen...etwas, was bei der Switch wohl kaum der Fall sein dürfte. Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Akkulaufzeit bei gut 4 Stunden oder länger liegen dürfte, was in meinen Augen für einen Handheld völlig ausreichend ist. Wie lang die Akkulaufzeit letztlich werden wird, das bleibt natürlich abzuwarten. 


Ich sehe die Switch eher als Nachfolger des 3DS und der WiiU. Wenn man nach deiner Logik gehen würde, wäre daher auch der Kauf einer Current Gen-Konsole unnötig und blödsinnig, weil die Last Gen ja doch noch da ist.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Switch eher als Nachfolger des 3DS und der WiiU. Wenn man nach deiner Logik gehen würde, wäre daher auch der Kauf einer Current Gen-Konsole unnötig und blödsinnig, weil die Last Gen ja doch noch da ist.


Natürlich wäre sie noch unnötig, wenn man dadurch immer noch alle Spiele auf akzeptablen details spielen könnte. Genau so läuft Nachfrage und Angebot. Eien starke Nachfrage nach einem neuen Produkt ensteht nur, wenn dieses signifikant besser ist und Anreize setzt zu wechseln. Ein großer Teil der Käufer sind sowieso neue Kunden, die nie eine PS3 oder X360 hatten. Die Switch hat bis auf ihren Mobil Modus, der eben in Zeiten von Tablet und Smartphones nicht innovatives bzw das ist kein Verkaufsargument. 

Die Switch sollte eben kein Handheld sein, sonst wäre sie ein direktes Konkurrenzprodukt zum 3ds und somit ein Fail, das sagen ja auch die Verantwortlichen. Aber wie du richtig annimmst ist sie eine Art Nachfolger, sie ist ein Hybrid und sie ist eben nicht leistungsstark genug, im stationären modus bleibt sie unter der x1 und im mobil schafft sie etwas über wii u niveau. Und das ist keine Spekulation, der Tegra Chip und seine Specs sind öffentlich  und dazu weiß man was passiert wenn eine Gpu stark runtergetaktet wird. Also warum sollte ich mir eine Konsole kaufen die nicht mal das Niveau von Konsolen schafft, die 2 Jahre alt sind? damit ich unterwegs unter noch schlechterer Grafik meine Spiele weiterzocken kann.? Wie oft macht jemand sowas? Wenn man nicht gerade minimum 1 Stunde mit dem Zug pendelt jeden Tag, dann wird das keiner machen(was in japan der fall ist), im westen fahren deutlich mehr menschen mit dem auto zur arbeit oder haben kurze Anfahrzeiten. 
Die Switch bietet bis auf ihren Mobilmodus für Hardcore japan fans nichts für den casual zocker oder eben den grafikenthusiasten. Warum sollte sich ein Erwachsener, der ein Smartphone oder Tablet hat, daneben eine mobile Konsole für mindestens 200 Tacken kaufen.  Sehe den Sinn dahinter nicht und für Kids wird die Akku Laufzeit zum Problem. 2-3 Stunden sind für ein Handheld einfach viel zu wenig. 
Natürlich kann ich Unrecht haben, aber die Aktie ist nachdem Reveal nicht umsonst ein bisschen eingebrochen. die Switch wird Nintendos nächster Hardware Flop. Im Bereich Software sind sie top, aber ihre Hardware Experimente sind noch immer sehr wie eine Überraschungstüte. 

Kannst mich gerne nach nem Jahr oder 2 zitieren und mir unter die Nase binden, wenn ich falsch liege^^ Aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Switch ein Reinfall wird, und von dem was ich bisher gesehen hab, vllt sogar ein noch größerer als die U.


----------



## suggysug (28. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Switch eher als Nachfolger des 3DS und der WiiU. Wenn man nach deiner Logik gehen würde, wäre daher auch der Kauf einer Current Gen-Konsole unnötig und blödsinnig, weil die Last Gen ja doch noch da ist.



Da die Herstellung nur von der WiiU und nicht vom 3DS eingestellt wurde, würde ich nicht von ausgehen. Der 2DS und 3DS wird bleiben. Das macht Sinn da die Spiele und Konsole Wirtschaftlich in einer anderen Kategorie spielen die vorallem Kinderfreundlich ist. Somit wird die Switch auch kein direkter Konkurrent sein.



Maiernator schrieb:


> Kannst mich gerne nach nem Jahr oder 2 zitieren und mir unter die Nase binden, wenn ich falsch liege^^ Aber bin mir ziemlich sicher das die Switch ein Reinfall wird, und von dem was ich bisher gesehen hab, vllt sogar ein noch größerer als die U.



Nichts wird so heiß  gegessen wies gekocht wird und in der Gerüchteküche der Switch brodelt es schon das ganze Jahr vor allem mit Falschmeldungen sogenannter "Analysten und Experten". Nach wie vor hält sich Nintendo sehr bedeckt es kann durchaus sein das die Konsole stärker als bisher angenommen wird oder wie befürchtet hinter den Erwartungen hinkt, trotzdem aufgrund der aktuellen offiziellen Informationen  würde ich mich noch nicht versteifen den eine Sache spricht schon mal für die Switch, in Gegensatz zur WiiU haben sich schon deutlich mehr Drittanbieter ziemlich begeistert von der Konsole gezeigt und vermutlich wissen die auch schon deutlich mehr als wir.


----------



## Bonkic (28. Dezember 2016)

was sich jetzt schon mal sagen lässt, ist, dass nintendo beim marketing dazugelernt hat.
das war nämlich imo immer noch eines der größten probleme der wiiu. 
die e3-"präsentation" war ein einziges desaster.
nach der vorstellung herrschte ja mehr verwirrung als vorher.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Ein großer Teil der Käufer sind sowieso neue Kunden, die nie eine PS3 oder X360 hatten.



Falls sich der Punkt noch auf die Curent-Gen bezieht und nicht auf die Switch, bezweifel ich das. Die meisten dürften wohl eher Käufer sein, die eine Nachfolgekonsole ihrer Last-Gen Konsole (oder das Konkurenz-Produkt davon) gekauft haben. Neueinsteiger gibt es klar auch, aber sicher nicht die meisten.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2016)

Maiernator schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre sie noch unnötig, wenn man dadurch immer noch alle Spiele auf akzeptablen details spielen könnte. Genau so läuft Nachfrage und Angebot. Eien starke Nachfrage nach einem neuen Produkt ensteht nur, wenn dieses signifikant besser ist und Anreize setzt zu wechseln. Ein großer Teil der Käufer sind sowieso neue Kunden, die nie eine PS3 oder X360 hatten. Die Switch hat bis auf ihren Mobil Modus, der eben in Zeiten von Tablet und Smartphones nicht innovatives bzw das ist kein Verkaufsargument.
> 
> Die Switch sollte eben kein Handheld sein, sonst wäre sie ein direktes Konkurrenzprodukt zum 3ds und somit ein Fail, das sagen ja auch die Verantwortlichen. Aber wie du richtig annimmst ist sie eine Art Nachfolger, sie ist ein Hybrid und sie ist eben nicht leistungsstark genug, im stationären modus bleibt sie unter der x1 und im mobil schafft sie etwas über wii u niveau. Und das ist keine Spekulation, der Tegra Chip und seine Specs sind öffentlich  und dazu weiß man was passiert wenn eine Gpu stark runtergetaktet wird. Also warum sollte ich mir eine Konsole kaufen die nicht mal das Niveau von Konsolen schafft, die 2 Jahre alt sind? damit ich unterwegs unter noch schlechterer Grafik meine Spiele weiterzocken kann.? Wie oft macht jemand sowas? Wenn man nicht gerade minimum 1 Stunde mit dem Zug pendelt jeden Tag, dann wird das keiner machen(was in japan der fall ist), im westen fahren deutlich mehr menschen mit dem auto zur arbeit oder haben kurze Anfahrzeiten.
> Die Switch bietet bis auf ihren Mobilmodus für Hardcore japan fans nichts für den casual zocker oder eben den grafikenthusiasten. Warum sollte sich ein Erwachsener, der ein Smartphone oder Tablet hat, daneben eine mobile Konsole für mindestens 200 Tacken kaufen.  Sehe den Sinn dahinter nicht und für Kids wird die Akku Laufzeit zum Problem. 2-3 Stunden sind für ein Handheld einfach viel zu wenig.
> ...


Die Vorteile, die ich in der Switch sehe, hab ich dir erläutert.  

Und man sollte froh sein, dass Nintendo sich überhaupt noch wagt, Experimente zu machen. Eine weitere 08/15-Konsole, die vlt. an sich sehr gut ist, aber sonst nichts weiter bietet als das, was man bereits kennt, will ja nun auch keiner. Dafür hat man die PS4 und die XBox One. Und auf den DS-Handhelds ausruhen ist nicht drin. Die mögen bestehen bleiben und können durchaus parallel zur Switch existieren, aber es muss ja auch was neues her. 

Natürlich kann auch ich mit meinem Optimismus falsch liegen und das Teil wird ein Flop. Aber bis dahin bin ich doch recht zuversichtlich, dass die Switch eine gute Konsole wird. Nintendo sollte mMn aber nun auch gut daran tun, zeitnahe zum Release auch die richtigen Spiele zu bringen. Denn anders als die beiden Konkurrenzprodukte, PS4 und XBox One, sind Nintendokonsolen in der Tat reine Spielekonsolen. Bei beiden hat man gut und gerne n Jahr oder länger gewartet, bis die wirklich interessanten Spiele auf den Markt kamen und die PS4 hatte zum Release auch nur den Vorteil, dass MS das Marketing total verkackt hat und Kinectzwang einführte (wobei MS da ja noch zurück ruderte). 

Mit der Switch hat Nintendo meiner Meinung nach einiges besser gemacht, als in der Vergangenheit. Aber es soll ja noch eine Präsentation vor Release kommen, in der solche Fragen wohl beantwortet werden.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (28. Dezember 2016)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Eine weitere 08/15-Konsole, die vlt. an sich sehr gut ist, aber sonst nichts weiter bietet als das, was man bereits kennt, will ja nun auch keiner.



Doch, genau das wollen die Leute, wie die Playstation 4 eindrucksvoll zeigt. Die Wii U ist mit ihrem Pad genauso baden gegangen wie die Xbox mit Kinect. Die Playstation hingegen hat nicht mehr gemacht als eine stärkere Playstation 3 hinzustellen und die Leute rennen ihnen die Bude ein. Ich bin nach wie vor der felsenfesten Überzeugung, dass Nintendo einen absoluten Hit landen würde, wenn sie eine Konsole auf Skorpio Niveau mit vollem 3rd Party Support und ihren eigenen genialen Spielen hinstellen würden.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Doch, genau das wollen die Leute, wie die Playstation 4 eindrucksvoll zeigt. Die Wii U ist mit ihrem Pad genauso baden gegangen wie die Xbox mit Kinect. Die Playstation hingegen hat nicht mehr gemacht als eine stärkere Playstation 3 hinzustellen und die Leute rennen ihnen die Bude ein. Ich bin nach wie vor der felsenfesten Überzeugung, dass Nintendo einen absoluten Hit landen würde, wenn sie eine Konsole auf Skorpio Niveau mit vollem 3rd Party Support und ihren eigenen genialen Spielen hinstellen würden.


Ich sehe das etwas anders. Die PS4 hatte die Nase wirtschaftlich vorn, weil MS PR-Scheiße gebaut hat. Und weil es sonst keine anderen Konkurrenzprodukte derzeit gab. Natürlich ist die PS4 eine sehr gute Konsole, mit guten Titeln. Aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die Sache anders ausgesehen hätte, hätte MS nicht so einen Bullshit mit ihrer eigentlich ebenfalls guten Konsole abgeliefert. Und mit Sicherheit auch, wenn Nintendo schon damals eine neue Konsole auf den Markt gebracht hätte. 

Selbstverständlich ist es ein verkaufsstärkender Faktor, wenn eine Konsole leistungstechnisch mit der Konkurrenz mithalten und somit auch von Drittherstellern supportet werden kann. Aber diesen Ansatz hat Nintendo nie verfolgt und die Richtung, Casuals zu bedienen und familienfreundliche Spiele zu bieten, werden sie wohl kaum ändern. 

Ich bin sicher, dass die Switch eine sehr gute Idee ist und eine tolle Konsole. Und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass sich das Teil deutlich besser verkaufen könnte, als die WiiU. Aber einen "absoluten Hit" wird Nintendo schon deshalb nicht landen, weil Leistung nicht alles ist und weil sich die Konkurrenz bereits etabliert hat. Wozu sich eine Konsole holen, wenn man schon auf der PS4 und der XBone das zocken kann, was man auch auf dem PC kann und auf der Switch zocken könnte? Nintendo müsste sich dafür Rechte sichern, neue Studios anwerben etc. Ich denke, das können die sich nicht leisten. Der Firma bleibt nichts anderes übrig, als mit etwas anderem als Leistung und 3rd Party-Support zu überzeugen.


----------



## suggysug (28. Dezember 2016)

Seegurkensalat schrieb:


> Doch, genau das wollen die Leute, wie die Playstation 4 eindrucksvoll zeigt. Die Wii U ist mit ihrem Pad genauso baden gegangen wie die Xbox mit Kinect. Die Playstation hingegen hat nicht mehr gemacht als eine stärkere Playstation 3 hinzustellen und die Leute rennen ihnen die Bude ein. Ich bin nach wie vor der felsenfesten Überzeugung, dass Nintendo einen absoluten Hit landen würde, wenn sie eine Konsole auf Skorpio Niveau mit vollem 3rd Party Support und ihren eigenen genialen Spielen hinstellen würden.



Die Mischung macht es, Innovation und Leistung müssen stimmen damit die Switch ein Erfolg wird. Zumal ich es sehr unrealistisch halte das Nintendo ein Gerät baut das 500€ + kostet was man für 6 Tflops mindestens hinlegen wird (was die Skorpio hat)
Aber 3,5 Tflops + Plus Nintendo Typische Innovation  für 300 € das ist was ich mir erhoffe und was auch ein guter Kompromis fürs Gesamtpaket wäre, aber das ist Wunschdenken.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Weil es nun mal einfach nicht stimmt  spätestens im März zum Release, vielleicht auch schon im Januar wirst auch du das langsam  mal verstehen



Ach, dein Smartphone ist also auch eine stationäre Konsole bzw. ein Hybridgerät!? Die Welt erstaunt mich immer wieder. Leute die blödsinn immer und immer wieder erzählen obwohl die Fakten glasklar auf dem Tisch liegen aber auch.



suggysug schrieb:


> .. ich gehe davon aus das die Switch was auf den  Kasten hat wenn nur die schöne Grafik realisiert werden soll was ich in  Zelda gesehen hab. Ist Sie es nicht in der Lage hat Nintendo versagt.


Hallo, noch einmal, es ist ein MOBILGERÄT mit MOBILHARDWARE. Sie kann NICHT die Leistung eines stationären Gerätes haben, das ist technisch UNMÖGLICH!



> Die Konsole ist laut Nintendo beides, Konsole und Tablet, nicht eigene  Meinung mit Tatsache  durchwurschteln... Somit dürfen die Erwartungen  auch über ein Tablet sein und ja auch über PS4 und XBOX.


Nein, das mit dem Hybrid ist WERBUNG. Switch ist ein NVIDIA Shield Tablet mit Nintendo Ökosystem, dass du auch an den TV anschließen kannst. So wie es bei vielen Handhelds möglich ist, nur da es wegen deren schwacher Grafik kaum verlangt wird, wurde damit selten Werbung gemacht.



> Das hat auch nichts mit Ahnungslosigkeit von Technik zu tun. Man  erwartet einfach mehr von einer neuen Konsole als von einer Jahre alten  und auch von Nintendo.


Natürlich, Switch ist ja auch erheblich leistungsstärker als der 3DS!



> Der Anspruch laut Nintendo is höher, für den Handhelds-Bereich haben sie  nach wie vor den New 3DS der schon einen guten Job verrichtet.


Der aber technisch hoffnungslos veraltet ist. Grafisch war der 3DS für einen Handheld immer schon sehr schwach. Er lebte als Hardware hauptsächlich von den Gimmicks.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Bis heute liegen die Verkaufszahlen der Wii  übrigens immernoch recht deutlich vor denen der PS3 oder XBox 360. Am  damaligen Konkurrenzmangel kann's nicht liegen.


Also deutlich ist da sehr relativ.
Wii: ca. 102 Millionen
PS3: ca. 86 Millionen
 XBox 360: ca. 84 Millionen

Das sind nur 16 bzw. 18 Millionen mehr, da gab es in anderen Generationen deutlich heftigere Unterschiede. Vor allem ist die Schnittmenge bei der Art der Spieler bei PS3 und XBox 360 viel ähnlicher und 170 Millionen zu 102 Millionen sprechen entsprechend auch eine eindeutige Sprache - gegen Wii.


----------



## Maiernator (28. Dezember 2016)

suggysug schrieb:


> Nichts wird so heiß  gegessen wies gekocht wird und in der Gerüchteküche der Switch brodelt es schon das ganze Jahr vor allem mit Falschmeldungen sogenannter "Analysten und Experten". Nach wie vor hält sich Nintendo sehr bedeckt es kann durchaus sein das die Konsole stärker als bisher angenommen wird oder wie befürchtet hinter den Erwartungen hinkt, trotzdem aufgrund der aktuellen offiziellen Informationen  würde ich mich noch nicht versteifen den eine Sache spricht schon mal für die Switch, in Gegensatz zur WiiU haben sich schon deutlich mehr Drittanbieter ziemlich begeistert von der Konsole gezeigt und vermutlich wissen die auch schon deutlich mehr als wir.



Nope es sind diesmal eben keine Falschmeldungen, ich bin nämlich auch kein Freund dieser Experten und Analysten, aber es ist nun mal bekannt das ein tegra Chip verbaut sein wird (offiziell bestätigt durch die Zusammenarbeit mit Nvidia) und dieser liefert  gerade mal einen tera flop, selbst die sich in Entwicklung befindlichen tegra chips können gerade so mit der XBox ONe mithalten, deine Aussage:

"Aber 3,5 Tflops + Plus Nintendo Typische Innovation für 300 € das ist was ich mir erhoffe und was auch ein guter Kompromis fürs Gesamtpaket wäre, aber das ist Wunschdenken.!"

sind in der Tat absolutes Wunschdenken.
3.5 Teraflops sind sowas von astronomisch hoch und unrealistisch, die Käufer der Switch können froh sein, wenn die Konsole knapp unter der Xbox one ist und das ist schon optimistisch geschätzt, geht man davon aus das die Entwicklung schon vor Monaten ihr Endstadium erreicht hat, ergo dürfte der Tegra Chip knapp unter dem einen teraflop bleiben. 
Die Switch wird nicht mit Leistung brillieren, das ist zu 100% sicher, da braucht man weder Analyst noch Experte sein, sondern nur googlen was der aktuelle Tegra Chip leisten kann und seinen Verstand einsetzen bzgl Kühlung und Bauweise von Computerchips. Die Switch wird die stärkste mobile Plattform auf dem Markt in ihrem Preissegment sein, aber eben nicht mit der der Xboxone geschweige denn der Ps4 mithalten können. 
Das einzige Verkaufsargument ist also der Mobilmodus und die Spiele von Nintendo, in Zeiten in denen fast alles mobil ist, was kein Superrechner ist bleiben nur noch die Spiele. Wenn Nintendo weider nur seine eigenen Spiele auf der Plattform haben wird, mit ein paar Drittherstellerspiele (und ja die Liste ist länger als bei der WII U, aber da sind nach der Anfangsbegeisterung auch fast alle abgesprungen) sehe ich einfach schwarz.
Nintendo könnte seinen zweiten Virtual Boy landen, wenn es blöd läuft und selbst wenn es gut läuft mit ach und krach die Wii u übertrumpfen, sehe zumindest im Westen kein Potential für die Konsole, denn sie ist zu Start teurer und schlechter als zwei Jahre alte Konsolen, ob ich das Teil mitnehmen kann oder nicht interessiert die meisten eben nicht. Wenn ich als Kind zu nem Kumpel will damit, muss ich ja trotzdem die Dockingstation mitnehmen, somit hat sich das mobile schon wieder erledigt.
Und ein Causal kauft sich kein Spieletablet, sonder nein normales das android oder ios mit millionen apps hat oder eben ein surface mit win 10.


----------



## LOX-TT (28. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ach, dein Smartphone ist also auch eine stationäre Konsole bzw. ein Hybridgerät!? Die Welt erstaunt mich immer wieder. Leute die blödsinn immer und immer wieder erzählen obwohl die Fakten glasklar auf dem Tisch liegen aber auch.


 merk schon, Diskussion zwecklos, zumal ich mit keinen Wort auch nur irgendwas bezüglich nem Smartphone geschrieben hab  aber träum nur weiter, ich klink mich aus, mir zu blöd


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hallo, noch einmal, es ist ein MOBILGERÄT mit MOBILHARDWARE. Sie kann NICHT die Leistung eines stationären Gerätes haben, das ist technisch UNMÖGLICH!


Die Switch ist eben kein reines Mobilgerät. Dass das Teil, eben aufgrund des Mobilbetriebes, auch stationär Kompromisse in Sachen Leistung eingehen muss, ist klar. Aber das Teil ist kein reiner Handheld und hat auch mit Tablets nichts gemein (trotz Vergleiche, die hier gern getätigt werden). 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Also deutlich ist da sehr relativ.
> Wii: ca. 102 Millionen
> PS3: ca. 86 Millionen
> XBox 360: ca. 84 Millionen
> ...


Stellst du gerade allen ernstes zwei Konkurrenzprodukte, die selbst in Konkurrenz zueinander stehen/standen, gegen die Wii zusammen?

Genauso gut könnte ich ja sagen, dass alles gegen die PS3 spricht, wenn ich die Zahlen der Wii und der 360 addiere.  Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die Wii sich besser verkauft hat, als die PS3 und XBox360 zusammen. Und die "Art der Spieler" ist doch bei nackten Zahlen total irrelevant. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es auch für Sonys und MS Konsolen zig Casual-Titel gab und gibt. Was diese Aussage mir nun mitteilen soll, erschließt sich mir daher nicht ganz. 

Meine Aussage war schlicht und einfach: Die Wii hat sich bis heute besser verkauft, als die PS3 und die XBox 360. Jeweils, nicht zusammen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.

Wenn "Arten der Spieler" mal Thema sind, sollte man auch die Verkaufszahlen der einzelnen Spiele in Betracht ziehen und nicht die Konsolen allein.  Aber das war hier gar nicht das Thema.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. Dezember 2016)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> merk schon, Diskussion zwecklos, zumal ich mit keinen Wort auch nur irgendwas bezüglich nem Smartphone geschrieben hab  aber träum nur weiter, ich klink mich aus, mir zu blöd


Switch ist ein NVidia Shield Tablet mit Nintendo Label, wenn du Switch also als stationäre Konsole oder Hybrid bezeichnest, dann gilt das für ALLE diese Geräte einschließlich jeden Smartphones, die kannst du nämlich auch alle an den TV anschließen und dann damit da drauf zocken. 
Alle anderen Behauptungen sind quatsch und falsche Vorstellung oder Wunschdenken. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Die Switch ist eben kein reines Mobilgerät. Dass das Teil, eben aufgrund des Mobilbetriebes, auch stationär Kompromisse in Sachen Leistung eingehen muss, ist klar. Aber das Teil ist kein reiner Handheld und hat auch mit Tablets nichts gemein (trotz Vergleiche, die hier gern getätigt werden).


Wie gesagt, es ist ein NVidia Shield Tablet mit Nintendo Branding. Hardware und System kommen komplett von NVidia, Nintendo übernimmt nur Vertrieb und stellt sein Ökosystem. 

Und da kannst etliche Handhelds an den Fernseher anschließen, das ging schon beim Sega Nomad. Den 3DS kannst du immerhin umbauen lassen. Ein Handheld bleibt ein Handheld und wird eben nicht plötzlich zu einer stationären Konsole, bloß weil ein TV Out vorhanden ist. Damit wäre dann nämlich tatsächlich jedes Smartphone, Tablet und alles was sonst portabel ist und einen eigenen Schirm hat plötzlich ein stationäres Gerät. Du kannst solche Geräte stationär nutzen, das macht sie aber eben noch nicht zu einem. Ein Notebook wird nicht plötzlich zum Desktop PC, bloß weil ich den in eine Docking-Station stecke und Monitor, Maus und Tastatur dran stecken, es bleibt IMMER ein Notebook. 



> Stellst du gerade allen ernstes zwei Konkurrenzprodukte, die selbst in Konkurrenz zueinander stehen/standen, gegen die Wii zusammen?
> 
> Genauso gut könnte ich ja sagen, dass alles gegen die PS3 spricht, wenn ich die Zahlen der Wii und der 360 addiere.  Ich hab ja auch nie behauptet, dass die Wii sich besser verkauft hat, als die PS3 und XBox360 zusammen. Und die "Art der Spieler" ist doch bei nackten Zahlen total irrelevant. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass es auch für Sonys und MS Konsolen zig Casual-Titel gab und gibt. Was diese Aussage mir nun mitteilen soll, erschließt sich mir daher nicht ganz.
> 
> Meine Aussage war schlicht und einfach: Die Wii hat sich bis heute besser verkauft, als die PS3 und die XBox 360. Jeweils, nicht zusammen. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.



Ja, das ist eine faktische Aussage. Nur ohne Kontext ist sie halt einmal nur ein reines Zahlenspiel ohne wirklich Aussagekraft. Es bleibt nun einmal dabei, dass ein Großteil der Wii-Käufer keine normalen Spieler sind, sondern das Ding eben bei den meisten Leuten wegen Bowling und Wii Fit als Familienspielzeug angeschafft wurde. Und auch bei vielen Zockern als Zweit- oder gar Drittgerät. 

Wenn die Nichtspieler wegfallen, und ebenso merkt man, dass das Interesse der Leute an den Nintendo Titel abnimmt und sie deswegen keine Zweitkonsole mehr kaufen, dann geschieht das bezüglich der Verkaufszahlen, was mit der Wii U passiert ist. Den Trend kann man hervorragend verfolgen, wenn man die Verkaufszahlen der letzten stationären Nintendo Konsolen betrachtet, N64 schaffte noch locker die 33 Millionen Käufer, der Gamecube nur knapp die 22 Millionen und bei der Wii U sind es dann schon nur noch 13 Millionen. 

Dass Nintendo mit stationären Konsolen keinen Blumentopf mehr gewinnen kann, dass haben sie gemerkt. Allerdings verkaufen sich ihre Handhelds wie geschnitten Brot. Nicht mehr ganz so gut wie in der Prä-Smartphone Ära aber immer noch verdammt gewaltig. Und genau deswegen bringen sie Switch und stampfen ihre stationären Konsolen ein. In der Hoffnung, dass die Kunden der stationären Nintendo Konsolen dann auch da zu greifen, sie können das Tablet ja eben problemlos auch an den TV anstecken, wenn sie keinen Bedarf an einem Handheld haben. Und wie man hier im Forum sieht, gibt es genug Leute, die genau diesen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied nicht raffen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (28. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, das ist eine faktische Aussage. Nur ohne Kontext ist sie halt einmal nur ein reines Zahlenspiel ohne wirklich Aussagekraft. Es bleibt nun einmal dabei, dass ein Großteil der Wii-Käufer keine normalen Spieler sind, sondern das Ding eben bei den meisten Leuten wegen Bowling und Wii Fit als Familienspielzeug angeschafft wurde. Und auch bei vielen Zockern als Zweit- oder gar Drittgerät.


Inwiefern ohne Aussagekraft? Die Aussage ist, dass die Wii sich besser verkauft hat. Das ist ein ganz nüchterner Fakt und da bedarf es überhaupt keinen Kontext.

Deine Aussage ist dies bezüglich nichtssagend. Was willst du mir damit sagen? Dass sich die Wii, trotz nachweisbar hoher Verkaufszahlen, schlecht verkauft hat? Dass die Wii eh unwichtig ist und total abstinkt? Oder was genau willst du mir überhaupt damit sagen?  Ehrlich, ich weiß es nicht.  Was für einen Kontext überhaupt? Da muss man auch nicht versuchen, dagegen zu reden. Es ist so, wie es da steht. Punkt. ^^ 

Für die Playstation und XBox gab und gibt es auch nicht nur hochkarätige AAA-Titel, sondern auch kleine Casual-Titel. Und die dürften, genau wie bei der Wii damals, in ihrer Summe den Löwenanteil ausmachen. Oder glaubst du etwa, dass die PS und Xbox Konsolen für Core-Gamer sind und Gelegenheitsspieler (Casuals) sich darauf nicht einlassen? Dann liegst du falsch. Ganz gewaltig falsch.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wenn die Nichtspieler wegfallen, und ebenso merkt man, dass das Interesse der Leute an den Nintendo Titel abnimmt und sie deswegen keine Zweitkonsole mehr kaufen, dann geschieht das bezüglich der Verkaufszahlen, was mit der Wii U passiert ist. Den Trend kann man hervorragend verfolgen, wenn man die Verkaufszahlen der letzten stationären Nintendo Konsolen betrachtet, N64 schaffte noch locker die 33 Millionen Käufer, der Gamecube nur knapp die 22 Millionen und bei der Wii U sind es dann schon nur noch 13 Millionen.


Ja, und die Wii hat dennoch rund 100 Mio. Verkäufe aufzuweisen. Und? Ein reines Zahlenspiel ohne wirkliche Aussagekraft.   

Aber mit der Switch haben sie eine reale Chance, wieder Fuß zu fassen. Und die Switch soll ja auch von einigen Drittherstellern supportet werden. Sicher nicht so viele, wie man gern hätte, aber ich sehe das als gutes Zeichen.


----------



## suggysug (28. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Hallo, noch einmal, es ist ein MOBILGERÄT mit MOBILHARDWARE. Sie kann NICHT die Leistung eines stationären Gerätes haben, das ist technisch UNMÖGLICH!


Ist es nicht, das warum werde ich unten weiter erläutern. Zumal die PS4 und XBOX One nach heutigen Leistungsstandarts, unteres Mittelmaß sind.



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, das mit dem Hybrid ist WERBUNG. Switch ist ein NVIDIA Shield Tablet mit Nintendo Ökosystem, dass du auch an den TV anschließen kannst. So wie es bei vielen Handhelds möglich ist, nur da es wegen deren schwacher Grafik kaum verlangt wird, wurde damit selten Werbung gemacht.


Klar, also kann man die anderen "Handhelds" anschließen und plötzlich steigert sich die Leistung der Konsole den genauso ist es bei der Switch, nur  im "Port" soll die Komplette Leistung entwickelt werden, wenn man Mobil unterwegs ist wird die Leistung deutlich verringert und die Auflösung  auf den kleinen Monitor ist auch kleiner.  Thema Leistung erläuter ich auch weiter unten!



Maiernator schrieb:


> "Aber 3,5 Tflops + Plus Nintendo Typische Innovation für 300 € das ist was ich mir erhoffe und was auch ein guter Kompromis fürs Gesamtpaket wäre, aber das ist Wunschdenken.!"
> 
> sind in der Tat absolutes Wunschdenken.
> 3.5 Teraflops sind sowas von astronomisch hoch und unrealistisch...


Das is mir durchaus bewusst, ich rechne auch nicht damit .



Maiernator schrieb:


> Tegra Chip knapp unter dem einen teraflop bleiben.


und


Maiernator schrieb:


> Die Switch wird nicht mit Leistung brillieren, das ist zu 100% sicher, da braucht man weder Analyst noch Experte sein, sondern nur googlen was der aktuelle Tegra Chip leisten kann und seinen Verstand einsetzen bzgl Kühlung und Bauweise von Computerchips.


Dem stimm ich nicht zu, genau hier ist es reine Spekulation,  den es ist nur von Tegra Chip die rede nicht aber ob es der Tegra X1 oder Tegra X2 ist, seit Monaten sind nur Gerüchte am laufen das es erst die X2 sein sollte jetzt kürzlich ein angeblicher Leak von Daten der X1 (Quelle kommt gleich) und über den X2 weis man fast gar nichts von Nvidia nur das er zu der Pascalarchitektur gehört und da wird zwar schon mit 1,5 Tflops spekuliert, aber genau kann das noch keiner sagen! (und wenn doch bitte ich um genauere Information zur Tegra X2 seitens Nvidia, denn ich konnte bis dato nichts finden)
News wie:
Nintendo Switch: Taktraten von GPU und CPU offenbar geleakt 
Nintendo NX angeblich mit Tegra X2 und deutlich höherer Leistung
die man auch PCGames finden sind reine Spekulation weil Offiziell noch gar nichts davon bestätigt ist und diese "Leaks" sind ein schlechter Witz, ich erinnere mich an Leaks des Controller von der Switch (zudem Zeitpunkt NX):
Nintendo NX: So wurden die vermeintlichen Controller gefaked – GIGA 
So ist das Netz voll mit angeblich seriösen Informationen die zu 95% nicht stimmen! Den man kann Nintendo vieles vorwerfen, aber in Sachen Geheimhaltung haben sie sich den Award des Jahres verdient, keiner hat es besser Gemacht! Nichts über die Switch ist bisher wirklich durchgesickert!

Was ich aber weis sollte es einen Tegra X2 geben bin ich zuversichtlich das  es  dank  Pascal Leistungstechnisch deutlich mehr geht weil die im Vergleich zur Maxwell oder Vorreitern verdammt wenig Hitze aufbaut durch vor allem die kleinere Architektur die auf 16 Nm geschrumpft ist.(*Man klicke auf den Spoiler (im Forum) wer es genauer haben mag! - bzw makiere es im Newsblog *) 



Spoiler



Im Computerbereich Taktet man die 1070 GTX oder 1080 GTX mit einer guten Luftkühlung problemlos  auf Werte wofür man  bei den älteren Architekturen der gleichen Klasse eine  WaKü brauchte, man kann sie sogar bis aufs  Limit - 2100 MHz Takten (mehr schafft die Architektur nicht) und die Grafikkarte ist in der Hitzeentwicklung noch lange nicht im kritischen Bereich. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich das auch über die Titan X der Pascalserie sprechen, die ist zwar Wassergekühlt wird aber unter einem Takt von 2022MHz (von 1531 MHz!) nicht heißer als 55 Grad unter Volllast! (das war beim  GTX Titan X der Maxwellarchitektur noch ganz anders)
So und das spricht für die Tegra X2!  Nehmen wir mal an es sind tatsächlich die 1,5 Tflops das ist dann in vergleich zu Konkurrenz;  XBOX ONE 1,31 Tflops  , PS4  1,84 Tflops. Kann man sie durch aus (um auf  *Spiritogre*     zurück zu kommen - oben) die MHz der Switch so runtertakten das es dann halt eben nur 0,5 oder 0,7 Tflops hat, den mehr braucht sie in der Mobilen Form vermutlich nicht, selbst bei Spielen wie Zelda, da der Bildschirm  eine geringer Auflösung darstellt und nicht die 1080p wie am Fernseher außerdem würde es immens auf kosten der Akkulaufzeit gehen wenn es nicht runterskaliert wird!
Im Port wäre die Switch trotzdem mit 1,5 Tflops auf Augenhöhe mit  PS4 und XBOX  One. 
Das nächste was ich mich Frage ist, ist dieser "Port" nur Ladestation und Verbindung zum TV? Oder wird sie vielleicht sogar  mit einer raffinierten Kühllösung ausgestattet für das "Tablet", denn dann könnte man auch um höhere Tflop-Leistung spekulieren, denn für alle die es nicht wissen, TFlop bei Grafikkarten = CudaCores x Taktleistung x 2  (als Bsp: die Titan X  3584 CudaCores x  1537 x 2 = 10,974 Tflops oder wie es Nvidia aufrundet 11 TFlops).


 Das heißt durch die geringer Chip-Hitzeentwicklung und besserer Kühlung können dementsprechend die Taktleistung angehoben werden, auch bei der Switch!

Ich könnte jetzt noch weiter ins Detail spekulieren *aber genau deswegen kann man noch keine 100%igen Prognosen treffen so lange Nintendo nichts Offiziell bestätigt, man wird sich  einfach noch gedulden müssen!*
In der Tegra X2 steckt meiner Meinung nach viel Potenzial es könnte gut möglich sein das sie auch stärker ist wie der spekulierte Wert den ich im Netz aufgeschnappt hab! 
Solltest du  (*Maiernator)*   mit der Tegra  X1 recht behalten wäre es für mich eine Enttäuschung! Den dann setz Nintendo mal wieder auf Hardwarerecycling!  Der Haufen veraltete Technik, die die Tegra X1 nunmal ist, ist dann einfach zu wenig! Wie ich schon mal geschrieben hab Innovation ist nicht alles und die wirklich treue Nintendo-Community hat einfach was besseres verdient! Da reißen es auch die Hausmarken nicht raus. 
Nintendo MUSS liefern und ich glaube das sind sie sich auch mittlerweile selber bewusst daher bleib ich bis man mehr weis erstmal guter Dinge! 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber mit der Switch haben sie eine reale Chance, wieder Fuß zu fassen. Und die Switch soll ja auch von einigen Drittherstellern supportet werden. Sicher nicht so viele, wie man gern hätte, aber ich sehe das als gutes Zeichen.


und zumindest mehr als wie bei der Wii U !


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2016)

@ suggysug, 

du gehst von total falschen Annahmen aus, die Hardware Tegra X 1 mit der Leistung und welche Taktraten Switch verwendet ist doch inzwischen bekannt, Digital Foundry hat eine echte Switch auseinander genommen. Die verlinkten Artikel von dir sind doch veraltete Spekulationen. Switch läuft mit 307 MHz im Mobilbetrieb und 786MHz in der Dockingstation sowie mit 1GHz CPU Takt. Bei einem X1, der bei 2GHz CPU und 1GHz GPU etwa 1TFlop Leistung bieten kann, entspricht das im Mobilbetrieb der Switch dann vielleicht gerade mit Ach und Krach der Wii U. Bei gedocktem Tablet ist dass dann immer noch einen Ticken mehr als die Hälfte der XBox One.  

Diese Leistungsdaten sind auch einfach realistisch, denn das Ding muss ja mit Akku laufen und einen vernünftigen Preis bieten.

Von daher ist dein ganzes Kartenhaus reines Wunschdenken und wird zusammenfallen. Warum nicht Realist bleiben, dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so enorm? Denn für einen Handheld hat Switch enorm viel Leistung.


@ RedDragon20:

Wie schon angeführt, die Karten werden bei jedem neuen Konsolenlaunch neu gemischt. Und auch du schmeißt nicht mit Verkaufszahlen um dich, ohne eine Intention dahinter. Nur leider ist das eben nicht aussagekräftig, da du die Marktentwicklung und Situationen außer Acht lässt.
Wenn es Nintendo gelingt, die ganzen 3DS Käufer mit Switch zu locken, dann kann die Switch ein großer Erfolg werden und vielleicht so 30 - 50 Millionen Einheiten in den kommenden Jahren verkaufen (3DS verkaufte schon weniger als DS, wegen der Smartphones). Etwas, das mich freuen würde, denn ich möchte auch irgendwann mal eine Switch kaufen.
Wenn viele Leute, wie etwa suggysug oder auch Loxx-TT, darauf beharren und der Konsument fest glaubt, dass Switch hingegen der offizielle Nachfolger der Wii U ist, dann wird das Gerät am Markt Scheitern undzwar krass, das ist einfach die logische Konsequenz aus dieser Denkweise, denn der Markt will keine neue stationäre Nintendo Konsole mit wenig Leistung.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Digital Foundry hat eine echte Switch auseinander genommen.



link?


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> link?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzS4LbH5nmA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzS4LbH5nmA&feature=youtu.be



ich kenne das video und den dazugehörigen artikel.
an keiner stelle ist davon die rede, dass df eine "echte" switch in die hände bekommen hätte.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2016)

Dann solltest du den Artikel und das Video noch einmal schauen. Dass sie nicht sagen wer da genau die Switch hatte ist ja logisch, die Daten werden jedoch als Fakt dargestellt und nicht als "weitere Vermutung".


----------



## Bonkic (29. Dezember 2016)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dann solltest du den Artikel und das Video noch einmal schauen. Dass sie nicht sagen wer da genau die Switch hatte ist ja logisch, die Daten werden jedoch als Fakt dargestellt und nicht als "weitere Vermutung".



du hattest behauptet, df hätte eine echte switch auseinandergenommen.
das ist offensichtlich falsch.
df beruft sich auf nicht genannte quellen (genauso wie venturebeat btw), vermutlich aus entwicklerkreisen.
ergo: spekulation, nichts weiter. 
aber das wirst du eh nicht einsehen, weshalb ich mich wieder aus der diskussion zurückziehe.


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Dezember 2016)

Du laberst doch eh nur gegen an ohne nachzudenken, machst du doch immer so. Hauptsache rumstänkern! ALLE "Behauptungen" und Gerüchte die ich bzgl. Switch übernommen habe, haben sich als wahr herausgestellt (solche technischen Daten saugt man sich nicht eben aus den Fingern, wenn sie nicht stimmen). Aber du und ein paar Anhängsel haben von Anfang an immer dagegen an gemeckert und hier lagt IMMER falsch!


----------



## Maiernator (29. Dezember 2016)

suggysug schrieb:


> Quellen


Du solltest genauer lesen, der Pascal schafft 1,5 TFlops nur mit halber Präszision, bei FP32 schafft er gerade mal 0,75 und ist somit unter der XBOX one(1,3) und Ps4(1,8 ) und je kleiner ein Chip gefertigt wird, umso größer werden die Hitzeprobleme, nennt sich Physik. Atome die näher beieinander stehen sorgen für mehr Reibung und dadurch für mehr Hitze, dehsalb wird in naher Zukunft auch kein Chip auf Silizium Basis deutlich kleinere Transistoren haben, geht einfach nicht, weil die Hitze ins Unendliche schießen würde. 


Ergo sind deine Quellen egal, selbst wenn ein Pascal Chip verbaut wird, ist dieser deutlich schwächer als die PS4 oder Xboxone, aber a) ist der Tegra Pascal für Autos angedacht und b) wird er aufgrund der Hitzeentwicklung deutlich heruntergetaktet werden müssen in der Switch.
Die Switch wird stark sein, aber eben unter Xboxone und Ps4, jeder der was anders denkt ist ein Träumer.


----------



## suggysug (30. Dezember 2016)

QUOTE=Spiritogre;10036645]

du gehst von total falschen Annahmen aus, die Hardware Tegra X 1 mit der Leistung und welche Taktraten Switch verwendet ist doch inzwischen bekannt, Digital Foundry hat eine echte Switch auseinander genommen. Die verlinkten Artikel von dir sind doch veraltete Spekulationen. Switch läuft mit 307 MHz im Mobilbetrieb und 786MHz in der Dockingstation sowie mit 1GHz CPU Takt. Bei einem X1, der bei 2GHz CPU und 1GHz GPU etwa 1TFlop Leistung bieten kann, entspricht das im Mobilbetrieb der Switch dann vielleicht gerade mit Ach und Krach der Wii U. Bei gedocktem Tablet ist dass dann immer noch einen Ticken mehr als die Hälfte der XBox One.  

Diese Leistungsdaten sind auch einfach realistisch, denn das Ding muss ja mit Akku laufen und einen vernünftigen Preis bieten.

Von daher ist dein ganzes Kartenhaus reines Wunschdenken und wird zusammenfallen. Warum nicht Realist bleiben, dann ist die Enttäuschung nicht so enorm? Denn für einen Handheld hat Switch enorm viel Leistung.
[/QUOTE]
 Meine Angaben waren rein Fiktiv zur Switch, das sind die Angaben von Digital Foundry auch, es ist nach wie vor nichts offiziell bestätigt.
Mein "Kartenhaus" ist ebenfalls nicht vorhanden da sich Befürchtungen und Erwartungen die Waage halten .




Maiernator schrieb:


> Du solltest genauer lesen, der Pascal schafft 1,5 TFlops nur mit halber Präszision, bei FP32 schafft er gerade mal 0,75 und ist somit unter der XBOX one(1,3) und Ps4(1,8 ) und je kleiner ein Chip gefertigt wird, umso größer werden die Hitzeprobleme, nennt sich Physik. Atome die näher beieinander stehen sorgen für mehr Reibung und dadurch für mehr Hitze, dehsalb wird in naher Zukunft auch kein Chip auf Silizium Basis deutlich kleinere Transistoren haben, geht einfach nicht, weil die Hitze ins Unendliche schießen würde.
> 
> 
> Ergo sind deine Quellen egal, selbst wenn ein Pascal Chip verbaut wird, ist dieser deutlich schwächer als die PS4 oder Xboxone, aber a) ist der Tegra Pascal für Autos angedacht und b) wird er aufgrund der Hitzeentwicklung deutlich heruntergetaktet werden müssen in der Switch.
> Die Switch wird stark sein, aber eben unter Xboxone und Ps4, jeder der was anders denkt ist ein Träumer.


Ich kenne die Physik, aber auch die Praxis im Vergleich zu Maxwell und Pascal.
 Ich sagte ja schon das ich keine offiziellen  Quellen zur Tegra X2 hab.



Aber gut ich glaube das hier führt zu nichts, wir können es gerne fortsetzt sollte Nintendo endlich sein Schweigen brechen. Daher werden ich mich erstmal vom Thema zurückziehen.


----------



## Maiernator (30. Dezember 2016)

suggysug schrieb:


> QUOTE=Spiritogre;10036645]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tegra#Tegra_P1
, der nachfolger des x1 ist der p1 und dieser hat die specs 1,5 tflops in fp16 und 0,75 tflops in fp32 und ist damit weit 50% langsamer was die die flops betrifft als ps4 oder xboxone.
Der in der Xavier chip der in der Entwicklung ist, wird nicht für die Switch kommen, da er sich noch immer in ENtwicklung befindet und die Switch schon März ausgeliefert wird.
Die Switch wird leider eine Leistungsgurke, wenn man sie mit den aktuellen Konsolen vergleichen will, auf dem Tablet/Handheld Markt ist sie sehr stark.


----------



## sadira (4. Januar 2017)

Ich will nicht mitm switch tablet durch die gegend laufen und mobil spielen, hab schon mein 3ds kaum mitgenommen eher mal zuhaus gespielt.
die wiiu fand ich von den spielen toll, der wiiu controller war für mich überflüssig, und für entwickler eher nen lästiger zwang spiele noch auf tablet steuerung zu verändern.
so sehr ich switch den erfolg gönne, glauben kann ich daran nicht.


----------



## MichaelG (4. Januar 2017)

Switch und 4K ? Dann doch sicher nur bei Tetris oder Majongg.


----------



## LOX-TT (4. Januar 2017)

sadira schrieb:


> Ich will nicht mitm switch tablet durch die gegend laufen und mobil spielen, hab schon mein 3ds kaum mitgenommen eher mal zuhaus gespielt.



dito

wenn ich mir die Switch holen werde, dann zocke ich zu mindestens 90% eh nur Zuhause damit und dann natürlich auch am TV gleich


----------

